# HTST - Drying Towel Deal



## Shopnshine (Sep 13, 2011)

Hello all,

IT'S HERE AGAIN, we have excessive stock and need to clear some towels.

We are running a deal on our Extra Large Drying Towels.

£4.50 FREE UK Delivery
- OR -
order 5 or more at £4 each with FREE UK Delivery

During checkout select "Collect in Store" to avoid the postage charge.
*Please note free delivery is on the towels only*

http://www.shopnshine.co.uk/super-plush-drying-towel

ENDS: 22:00 - 7/10/14


----------



## Phillloyd (May 27, 2013)

I'm putting 5 in basket but it's still charging for delivery?


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Tried to pay online and it rejected it ?


----------



## Phillloyd (May 27, 2013)

So if I click collect in store you'll still post em out?


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

All sorted thanks.


----------



## Phillloyd (May 27, 2013)

Ordered, cheers guys


----------



## Shopnshine (Sep 13, 2011)

Phillloyd said:


> I'm putting 5 in basket but it's still charging for delivery?


Select collect in store as the delivery option.


----------



## smifeune (Mar 2, 2014)

as said above, will you post out even if i select collect in store?


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

order no.100002407.
thanks very much :thumb:


----------



## V12Vanquish (Jan 17, 2014)

Went onto the site to place my order, input details etc and then noticed that the free delivery doesn't apply to Northern Ireland, so I didn't order.


----------



## Shopnshine (Sep 13, 2011)

smifeune said:


> as said above, will you post out even if i select collect in store?


Yes...

The reason we say choose collect in store is to bypass the postage charge on this deal.


----------



## smifeune (Mar 2, 2014)

awesome ill order one now then


----------



## Shopnshine (Sep 13, 2011)

V12Vanquish said:


> Went onto the site to place my order, input details etc and then noticed that the free delivery doesn't apply to Northern Ireland, so I didn't order.


This deal includes free delivery to Northern Ireland, it's a UK wide deal.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Order placed, cheers guys


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Literally no one reads the rules 

Doh


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

Mine's been ordered, thanks for putting the offer back on, i was gutted when i saw the original thread and saw i'd missed out on a bargain.

I had told myself that this was going to be stoptober for buying detailing products, but this offer has already seen that off by the 6th! I have no will power and i'm a sucker for a bargain.


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Order placed! Nice and simple if you read things properly :thumb:


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

placed my order this morning  thanks for putting the deal back on.


----------



## GSiFan (Jan 6, 2011)

Just bought five. :thumb: Order number 100002417.

Thank you for the heads up on this. I have heard great things about these towels. 

Paul


----------



## ViralEye (Sep 1, 2014)

ordered - 100002428

Thank you


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi all done order no: 100002431

Cheers Chongo.


----------



## XtrailAndy (Oct 14, 2013)

Just my luck!!!, I bought 3 @ £5.99 each from your ebay store on Sunday 

£4 - £4.50 is great price for what is a very good drying towel.

Andy...:thumb:


----------



## Phillloyd (May 27, 2013)

Anyone compared these to the ad reaper towel?


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Just seen this offer before the deadline and placed an order
Order number 100002434
Thanks for the offer
Dave


----------



## Shopnshine (Sep 13, 2011)

Deal has now finished. Any new orders coming in using the collect in store option will not be dispatched.


----------



## millsyd (Mar 30, 2011)

Ordered yesterday 100002426


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

received today,thanks for making the great offer :thumb:


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

Got mine today, muchos gracias!


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Glad I got my 5 in before the deadline :thumb: order #100002440


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Got mine today, thanks for a great deal.:thumb:


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Still waiting for #100002434 did I do right by clicking on collect from store for the free delivery but adding my address details in the relevant boxes for free postage??


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Cheers guys, towels turned up yesterday, looking forward to using them


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Delivered this morning! Cheers Dom :thumb:


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Arrived this morning thanks


----------



## Phillloyd (May 27, 2013)

Order #100002406 
Ordered in the 6th
Still waiting....


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

Mine arrived yesterday thanks :thumb:


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Many thanks mine arrived yesterday


----------



## detalierg (Nov 4, 2013)

Great! Missed this offer again


----------



## ViralEye (Sep 1, 2014)

Arrived yesterday! Perfect!


----------



## Phillloyd (May 27, 2013)

10am Sunday morning
Cheers guys


----------



## ben4012 (Sep 8, 2013)

Just used mine for the first time. Impressed with how good it is.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Just a quick tip.... 
Don't wash for the 1st time with light coloured cloths, they all look a bit blueish now


----------

